# Need help with English to Chinese (Mandarin) translation



## blah (Jul 16, 2009)

How do you say "you're beautiful" in Mandarin without sounding too weird? Example of what sounds too weird: 你是美丽的。 I mean, you wouldn't say that to a girl, would you?

Also, "you're very beautiful" is not an acceptable translation. Examples of unacceptable translations: 你　很／好／真　美丽／漂亮。

If you wanna know why, I've got this this Vietnamese friend who has a crush on a Chinese girl, who also happens to be my friend  Not that there's anything wrong with telling her that she's *very* beautiful, but I was just wondering whether there's a concise Chinese expression to tell someone that they're [insert adjective] instead of [very + insert adjective].


----------



## stuvalt309 (Jul 16, 2009)

你是一位天生丽质的小姐


----------



## blah (Jul 16, 2009)

stuvalt309 said:


> 你是一位天生丽质的小姐


 Overkill!

By the way, in some parts of the Chinese-speaking community, 小姐 refers to prostitutes  姑娘 might work better  But that's for like 3000 years ago or something: 汝实乃倾城倾国之红颜哉！


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 16, 2009)

If I were to confess to a girl I have a crush on, I'd say something along the likes of 'chi shi, wo jue de ni zhen de hen mei' (Actually, I think you're really beautiful)
'zhen de' is optional, but I think it sounds better

Sorry I don't read/write Mandarin..


----------



## blah (Jul 16, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> *chi* shi


Umm. Spelling.

That aside, you still missed the point. It's not about confessing to a girl; it's about *a concise Chinese expression to tell someone that they're [insert adjective] instead of [very + insert adjective]*.


----------



## erc (Jul 16, 2009)

you can say"你很漂亮"


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 17, 2009)

你真美

msg too shot


----------



## blah (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay, so either nobody got the point, which is really frustrating  or there really isn't any way to express that in Mandarin then 

Closest thing I can think of in Cantonese is something like: 你都幾靚下。


----------

